# do you need the little twin flow bit on the filter holder?



## jough (Feb 12, 2009)

you know, the bit that makes it drip into 2...

the reason I ask is I only ever make coffee's in 1's, and when its the small Gaggia shot cup you have to be pretty accurate on cup placement and then hold it their in case of movement..

been out of the coffee scene for a while as I developed a bit of an addiction, okay I developed a huge addiction but all that is over..

I had a Selecta Deluxe before and managed a couple of weeks back to get a hardly used in pretty much spank condition Espresso Pure for £70 delivered, came with all accessories and even 4 boxed unused ipa cups and saucers









apart from their looks they seem pretty similar to use although I must say it gets up to temp quicker than I remember on the Selecta Deluxe and I am getting a much better milk froth from it..

so back to my Q, is the twin flow bit at the bottom crucial to the process or can I take it off? and if so is it safe?

Thanks


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

It can be removed with no issue. This acts similarly to a naked portafilter where the coffee drops straight into the cup

The twin spouts only serve to split the extraction into 2 equal parts


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

hi, as Glen said, removing the splitter is quite easy and will cause no problem, you can also purchase a single spout to fit on the portafilter to make it look nice









mark


----------



## Greenpotterer (Nov 29, 2009)

Often take mine off when making a double with no obvious ill effects

Gaz


----------



## Divine (Dec 26, 2010)

Has anyone had any problems trying to remove the double spout? I've tried to remove it from my new Classic PF and it's really stuck fast. There actually appears to have been some kind of green glue/fixative used on it too. I don't really want to apply to much pressure in case it damages the PF.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

A few people have mentioned this recently. The spouts should be able to be removed.

If you soak the portafilter in cleaning solution and rinse thoroughly this will keep them clean. There's not normally a need to remove the spouts.


----------

